# No power when giving it gas. HELP!



## IVanessa (Jun 22, 2014)

So I have a 2006 Altima 3.5
Today I was driving home in the rain and released the gas pedal for a sec to slow down and noticed when I gave the car gas again it just continued to slow down and just roll. I released the gas pedal again, then gave it power and seen that the RPMs were just idling between 0 and 1 like I was in Park and no matter how much I floored the gas pedal the RPMs wouldn't go up. This never happened before and was very scary because I had my 7 week old son the car. Can anyone PLEASE help and tell me what and why my car was doing that.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

has the vehicle been fixed?? issue with throttle body?


----------



## IVanessa (Jun 22, 2014)

It hasn't done that since that day. So no I did not get it fixed, but a mechanic said he thinks the transmission got hot and went into safe mode. He says if it happens again it's most likely the crankshaft sensor.


----------



## mmb2391 (Apr 15, 2015)

similar is happening to me right now. by the way i did replace my cam position sensor about 5000 miles ago, and i think what you and I are experiencing is altogether different.
my symptoms:
driving home 10 mile commute in traffic. it is getting warmer so i turned on AC for the first time in a while. while waiting at stop light the car shudders mildly and i notice the tachometer drop from 800rpm to around 500rpm. the light changed and i tried to go but i got no response from the accelerator. i did not want the car to stall so i switched to N and turned off the AC and gassed it. the Rpms jumped up immediately so i through it into gear and went. i continued home and the car seemed to level out during my brief stops, the AC remained off. Then when i was a mile or two away fom home i decided to turn AC back on and the same thing happened, so i tried the same procedure. however when i switched back to drive, the car would not move. i turned it off and pushed it to a parking lot. i tried to start it again but the battery had drained. i had the battery recharged and it started backed up. yesterday the same happened when i turned the AC on, then same symptoms and procedures all around. i got it home and could not start it again. charged it up this morning and drove to mechanic.......
Bad Alternator
I was monitoring the charge on both occasions and it was not in the 14volt range. when in my driveway i turned on AC and watched the charge drop dramatically. 
i talked to my buddy who is a older model mechanic and he said the no accelerate symptom was weird and i agree. it must be a safety feature.
I would strongly suggest using a multimeter and testing your alternator. i had about 5 days in between both instances, didn't drive much or draw much charge (AC, etc..)
good luck


----------

